# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Ferritine te hoog

## Merel1976

Dag allemaal, ik ben Merel en ik heb een vraag over ferritine. Ik ben onlangs veel bloed verloren na een curretage en had twee weken geleden een hb van 4. Ik heb toen 2 zakjes ijzer gekregen en neem thuis floradix om mijn hb op peil te krijgen. Nu heb ik eergisteren opnieuw bloed laten prikken en nu is mijn hb gestegen naar 5.8, gaat de goede kant op! Alleen heb ik volgens de doktersassistent een ferritinegehalte van 600!
Wat ik op Google lees is dit zeer hoog. Ze heeft de waardes overlegd met de huisarts en nu moet ik over twee weken weer bloedprikken en gewoon doorgaan met de floradix. Kan die hoge ferritine waarde veroorzaakt worden door 2 zakjes ijzer twee weken geleden? Ben erg benieuwd of iemand hier ervaring mee heeft...

----------


## Marleen

Hoi Merel, weet je hier al meer over? Een familielid van me heeft ook een hoog ferritine gehalte?

----------

